# Scanner Won't Scan $20 Dollar Bill



## saladmaster

Hi.  I just purchased a brand new Canon Printer/Scanner, only to discover that it refuses to scan images of money, such as a $20 dollar bill.  Now, before anyone decides to go into a rant about how such activity is illegal, let me assure you, it is not.  That's right- it's not illegal to SCAN money, although it is illegal to print it out such that the final product bares likeness to real currency.  

The above stated, let me also assure you that it is NOT my intention to use the scanned image of money toward the act of counterfeiting.  Rather, I want to incorporate the scanned money-image into a digital art piece that I'm making in photoshop, and the images of money that are available on the internet aren't sharp enough.

My question:  How do I get my Printer/Scanner to scan money?  This must be an issue with the drivers, right?  Is there any way to reprogram/replace them?  Is this restriction on scanning money a relatively new feature in today's Printer/Scanners, and can thus be bypassed by getting an older model?  What model/brand of printer/scanners allow the scanning of money, but are still new enough to offer high res and accurate colors?

Thanks so much.  -saladmaster


----------



## kobaj

I don't think there are drivers or anything out there that flat our refuses to "scan money." (If there are, I'll eat my socks.)

Do you mean to say that when it scans the bill, it comes out with the wrong color and you can see the security strip and things? Because that's how dollars work, its a preventative measure the mint does to make sure people aren't scanning in money.

My 2 cents. Why not Google for a 20$?


----------



## TFT

^ Eat your socks 

The driver software won't allow it as it recognises the banknote pattern.



> The software looks for set features incorporated as a pattern into banknotes. If the pattern is detected, then the printer, copier, or software refuses to process the image.



This has been incorporated in printer/scanners since 2005 to stop forgery with hi res devices. It will either refuse or the final output will look crap.


----------



## linkin

If you have access to a high quality digital camera, why not use that?


----------



## Mattu

I believe Photoshop will also not allow money to be edited. I have tried it with CS2 and it refused to open it.


----------



## kobaj

TFT said:


> ^ Eat your socks
> 
> The driver software won't allow it as it recognises the banknote pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> This has been incorporated in printer/scanners since 2005 to stop forgery with hi res devices. It will either refuse or the final output will look crap.



Whats your source? You could have made that quote up!

(*Gets mustard ready.*)


----------



## speedyink

Wow, thats crazy.  I wonder if it's just American bills.. *runs and...wait..i dont have a scanner*


----------



## gamblingman

Does it have to be actual currency? Instead, what about monopoly money?


----------



## Quiltface

i googled and found good ones.  $20


----------



## TFT

kobaj said:


> Whats your source? You could have made that quote up!
> 
> (*Gets mustard ready.*)



It's a long article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EURion_constellation
Adobe Photoshop and Paint Shop Pro has it written in their later software


----------



## einhander

in the late 90s you can. i remember one guy scanned this 20 dollar bill on this scanner hooked up to a mac. i was in school back then and saw that it works. maybe they made changes to the driver afterwards so maybe find some ancient relic scanner.


----------



## kobaj

TFT said:


> It's a long article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EURion_constellation
> Adobe Photoshop and Paint Shop Pro has it written in their later software



Wikipedia isn't a reputable source!
(Socks you stay on my feet another day!)

To the actual conversation at hand, in a serious note. I can't believe drivers/software does this. Simply fascinating if you ask me. Now I know I can't scan/manipulate cash money (oh quarters, you are mine, I shall play at the arcade for hours!).


----------



## TFT

I tried with my first ever printer years ago and it did a good job, and would have passed if only I had the right paper but with my present printer it bears no resemblance to a £10 pound note at all.


----------

